# Ym 165 manuals



## richard.hom1116 (6 mo ago)

Does anyone have or can point me to were I can find the service manual for a YM 165? I searched the manual section and do not see any manuals for the YM 165.
Thank you


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

richard.hom1116 said:


> Does anyone have or can point me to were I can find the service manual for a YM 165? I searched the manual section and do not see any manuals for the YM 165.
> Thank you


There's no space for YM165. And if you leave off the YM, people will give you Ford tractor answers. LOL 

At the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group, we have the original Parts Manual and the most recent published March 2015 for the YM165. Link below in my signature. Its a listserv site, sort of like a forum, but limited. The larger manuals are there, but the smaller sized files are also here. There is a 20Mb limit here to upload. 

There is no Service Manual for the YM165 with the 2TR13A engine. HOWEVER, there is a Service Manual for the YM155 with the 2TR13A engine. It's a mere 1Hp difference. Chances are the air intake or the fuel pump or the injectors could be slightly different. You would need to download both the YM155 & YM165 parts manuals and compare the part numbers with those items to know the slight difference. I bet its something simple. 

So on our site is, 
YANMAR YM135 YM155 SERVICE MANUAL AOD1048.pdf

This is the best we have for FREE in PDF.


----------

